# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What plant is this?

## Calayvie

Hi! 
This plant I picked out of my mothers garden, it grows in between the bricks, and on pebbles in a shady spot. Mum called it 'sedge' but I looked up sedge and it looks grass-like, and this is different and more resembles a moss to me.
I was thinking about putting it in my viv/palu, maybe around the edges. And I'd like to know what it is?



As a funny side note... I've been browsing plants in garden centres and looking for baby tears, amongst others,  because I've read about them being used in Vivs. I had no intention of using it in this viv, but I wanted to see what it looks like and how it grows. I found a plant at a nursery today that interested me, and it reminded me, by the way it grew, of this moss-like 'sedge' plant that I want to ID, so I bought it (it was really cheap). 
When I got in the car and had another look at the label, I realised it was called 'baby tears'! I couldn't believe it! I'd been wanting to see it and then unknowingly actually bought it! [emoji1]  
So in an inverted way, it brings up my need to identify plants.

Sent from my R5 using Tapatalk

----------


## xhybridus

I believe it's some kind of selaginella they're a group of club moss. See if there is one of these native to your area if you found it growing outside. ^^ Maybe selaginella douglasii? or something similar?

----------

